
Show HN: Moving Nomads – Tips Platform for Digital Nomads - shashwatpradhan
http://movingnomads.com/web/
======
shashwatpradhan
We just launched Moving Nomads for web today and the 2.0 version of the mobile
app. Moving Nomads gives you user generated tips to help you find the best co-
working spaces, Wifi cafes, sim cards, coliving spaces & Digital Nomads around
you. We have data on over 300 cities with about 8000 Digital Nomads on the
platform. The web version is a light version of the app that only provides you
city information and tips. For advance filters, Nomad connect, Hop, tips map,
profile, add tips you can get the mobile app. Looking forward to your
feedback!

